# GARDA reference check?



## Melanie Jane (7 Jul 2012)

My file is in ottawa right now just waiting for approval, is anyone else in the same process? Im concerened about this "GARDA" company... they only called one of my references, but they are calling all of my previous employers. Everyone I know who is already in the military said that only their references were called. Whats going on?


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2012)

Melanie Jane said:
			
		

> My file is in ottawa right now just waiting for approval, is anyone else in the same process?



Everyone that applies.



			
				Melanie Jane said:
			
		

> Whats going on?



They are doing their job.


----------



## KeoughJ (9 Aug 2012)

It's a background check, and it was stated on the sheet your employers would be called. It procedure 

The broader msg is that EVERYONE's application process differ's. So do go off what your friends procedure was like.


----------

